

Long term web application solution? - Yarnage

It's been a few years but I'm looking to get back into the game and work on a web application. The trouble I'm having is that I need to make it semi-scalable (naturally, as a start-up I don't want to focus on this too greatly) but am also looking for something CHEAP.<p>It would seem like a cloud solution like Azure, Google App Engine or something else would be optimal but I've also heard it can cost much higher than something traditional.<p>Nowadays, where should one invest the time and energy when working on a new web application?
======
jaequery
just create the app first and scale later. but if you have to, make sure to
abstract your db layer so that reads/writes are separate. and placing CDN and
implementing caching will help scaling your app a long way.

~~~
Yarnage
This is what I plan on doing for the most part; I just want to make sure
whatever framework / storage solution I go with can at least scale somewhat
should I experience anykind of success.

I'm not looking for nor expecting to create a web application as popular as,
say, reddit or anything even a quarter of that; just to make a decision as to
the direction to go and then worry about further optimization later.

------
tjazo
I would suggest Google App Engine. There are plenty of ways to optimize the
costs and you can do it after (if) your traffic increases.

